# elusive disorders



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

All of drkoop.comDrug InformationEncyclopediaHealth NewsHealth TopicsSite Help My Health Health News Headlines Health Policy& You Local News Perspective Polls Recalls Special Reports Health NewsFamily HealthResourcesHealth & WellnessCommunityConditions &Concerns PrivacyStatementPrivacy Center Health News > Special Reports > Elusive Disorders Elusive Disorders Fibromyalgia, Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Visit the Elusive Disorders Special Report for more articles. Nov 14 2000 16:29:13Joanne Kabakdrkoop.com Health News Despite all the progress in medical science, a reality in healthcare is that there are several syndromes whose symptoms do not yet have clearly identifiable causes, and whose treatments do not yet have standard regimens known to work in the majority of cases. Therefore, these syndromes fall under a category sometimes called "elusive disorders." "By definition these syndromes are hard to diagnose and usually the organs involved are not the cause but merely the messenger of a problem coming from elsewhere in the body," said Dr. Larrian Gillespie, a retired urologist from California, an expert in pelvic pain and chronic disorders of women. She is the author of "You Don't Have to Live With Cystitis," (Avon, 1996). She says the patients who suffer from such syndromes experience fear and anxiety along with the other symptoms. They often cannot find a medical professional who can diagnose them or who can offer treatments that will alleviate their symptoms. Gillespie recommends looking for doctors who specialize in syndromes that may be characterized as elusive and who therefore see more people suffering from similar symptoms. Such doctors are likely to have developed an array of treatment options. Further, she says, it is important for patients to realize that they have to take on the responsibility of making lifestyle changes, such as in diet and exercise, to the extent possible in conjunction with medical treatments. This special report will examine three elusive disorders -- fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome and chronic fatigue syndrome -- in some detail. While there are still many mysteries about them, they are also characterized by ongoing research, dedicated medical professionals, renewed hope through new treatments, and grassroots efforts by the sufferers themselves to educate and support one another. drkoop.com Date Published: Nov 14 2000 16:22:11 Date Reviewed: Nov 14 2000 16:29:13 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- This information is not intended to be a substitute for professional medical advice. You should not use this information to diagnose or treat a health problem or disease without consulting with a qualified healthcare provider. Please consult your healthcare provider with any questions or concerns you may have regarding your condition. ï¿½ 1998-2000drkoop.com, Inc.All Rights Reserved Online Service Agreement feedback###drkoop.com Home Search Help Join About Us International Ad Info Jobs


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Tom:Thanks for posting this information. I'll have to take a look at the site.







JeanG


----------

